# The anniversary of the King's death has passed without a mention here!



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Surely you lit a candle and have made a trek to Graceland, or maybe planning one...


----------



## Justme (Aug 20, 2014)

Yawn!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

How sad.  To think that you don't care depresses me.  And I mentioned this twice because he was so important a figure in our history.  Not like those stupid Brits with bad haircuts...


----------



## Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh! dear Ralphy that's not nice........actually the Elvis Presley hairstyle was copied by lads in this country, the same as the Tony Curtis hairstyle was copied.:grin:

As a matter of fact I was a fan of Elvis Presley and his music.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Now that's more like it.  What were your favorites?


----------



## Justme (Aug 20, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> How sad.  To think that you don't care depresses me.  And I mentioned this twice because he was so important a figure in our history.  Not like those stupid Brits with bad haircuts...



I don't care, I never liked the guy or the awful noise he made!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Justme, I almost have never recovered from the British Invasion that tried to dethrone the King.  Fortunately he got back on his throne where he remains today.  I did like Lulu, though...


----------



## Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Now that's more like it.  What were your favorites?



Being a young silly impressionable  teenager at the time, I think 'Love me tender' will always be a personal favourite but to be honest I enjoyed all his recordings and it would be hard for me to pick out any other favourites.:grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

You are a true fan and Elvis will never leave the building on you...


----------



## Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

Thankyou Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

"That's ok, mama."   My favorite was his comeback show from Hawaii...


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lawdy Miss Clawdy.........Come back Special 1968......Bee, I'm still a silly impressionable teenager...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, love his rendition Of Dixie and the Battle Hymn of the Republic, still listen to it...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

Justme said:


> I don't care, I never liked the guy or the awful noise he made!


I was a teen when Elvis burst onto the scene. I didn't like him either.
I couldn't get over his name - I thought Elvis was a weird moniker. Really weird.

I thought he was soft and pudgy and I didn't like his singing.
But then I've never been a fan of popular music.
Sorry, but that was my reaction then and I never really changed it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I was a teen when Elvis burst onto the scene. I didn't like him either.
> I couldn't get over his name - I thought Elvis was a weird moniker. Really weird.
> 
> I thought he was soft and pudgy and I didn't like his singing.
> ...




Now, Warri, you've just gone too far!  Someone call the moderators.....layful:layful:layful:  (joking)


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2014)

When I was a teenager in love with everything Elvis, I had an aunt who was worried about my sanity and my future  .. lol
Well,  this aunt was very refined ... loved opera and the like...  She thought that maybe as I got a little older, my taste in music would "get better".

As time went on, and my  aunt got older and sick, she shocked me one day when she told me that she had bought an Elvis Presley religious album .. _How Great Thou Art_. .. she became the biggest fan of his gospel music in the end. ..  .. I loved that.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

And don't ever try getting into this country!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> And don't ever try getting into this country!



Too late. I infiltrated for six weeks back in 1985.
Didn't visit Gracelands, Disneyland nor the Hurst Castle.
Didn't particularly want to either. 
There's so much more to see.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 20, 2014)

WHICH  "king" are we talking about here?  Michael Jackson....Martin Luther....Elvis....

  So many folks honor a mere nobody with the title "KING" which IMO is wasting the expression.

  There are so many people in history who are so much more worthy; Edison, Bell, Wright Bros., Curie, Salk, Marconi,
  and on and on........


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 20, 2014)

That's what I wondered when I first read the thread title.
I thought it was about George VI but couldn't understand why you were remembering his passing.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Aug 20, 2014)

I've never got into the 'Hero Worship' fixation with any celebrities.  I acknowledge their contributions to their chosen craft but to worship them as deities is a concept beyond my understanding.  I have been to one music concert in my life, I reluctantly went to a Neil Diamond show.  The seats were folding chairs below stage level and hardly anyone sat in them except me once he was on stage.  Yes in my opinion he is a good singer, but not an immortal.  It should be noted I can't carry a tune, am tone deaf and hard of hearing.  I can take or leave music.  I also never worshiped any sports hero either although Joe Montana came close. 

 I did the whole Graceland thing back in 2009, toured the gaudy, closed in mansion.  Being claustrophobic I couldn't get out into the fresh air fast enough.  We done the walking tour of the grounds and for the life of me couldn't understand why their grave sites were a place to have a religious experience.  I tried to get past the crowd, most with their heads bowed praying.  I accidentally brushed past a camera carrying gentleman he glared at me and you would have thought I had crossed the line of decency or desecrated the Wailing Wall. For that transgression I apologize.  Then onto the souvenir shop and the rows and rows of bobble head Elvis's, shot glasses and coffee mugs.  I left Memphis wiser and less likely to visit another 'hero' shrine again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

I always listened to, and liked rock and soul music since I was a young child, as I had an older sister.  I was never a big fan of Elvis either, and frankly, I get tired of hearing about him and watching all of his impersonators.  He was dubbed the king, because back then there wasn't much competition for that title, I wish he would leave the building, for good.   I wouldn't go to graceland if my trip was bought and paid for.

Those "stupid" Brits, The Beatles,  were extremely talented in creating and performing their music, and have were the biggest influence on the American society in the way of true rock and roll.  Their style always varied, and never became tedious to listen to like Elvis' songs.  Some of them have gone on to produce new quality music even 'till today.

I find it curious that some people would be so head over heals about Elvis, enough to refer to him as the "king" when talking about him.  Oh well, just my opinion, and honestly, wasn't even aware of any anniversary....thanks Ralphy.    layful:


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 20, 2014)

Getting back to the The anniversary of the King's death has passed without a mention here!

Ralphy, you really need to send that message to the protesters/looters in Ferguson, I really dont think they give a damn what MLK stood for.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 20, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Getting back to the The anniversary of the King's death has passed without a mention here!
> 
> Ralphy, you really need to send that message to the protesters/looters in Ferguson, I really dont think they give a damn what MLK stood for.



.....just what 'message' are you talking about?

You know this started out as a light hearted post about Elvis and now look.....and speaking for myself, I don't hero worship Elvis, I enjoy his music and his voice nothing more.


----------



## Justme (Aug 21, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I was a teen when Elvis burst onto the scene. I didn't like him either.
> I couldn't get over his name - I thought Elvis was a weird moniker. Really weird.
> 
> I thought he was soft and pudgy and I didn't like his singing.
> ...



As well as his ghastly music, I thought the hip wiggling was unpleasant, and so was his hairstyle!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 21, 2014)

"You ain't nothin' but a hound dog..."


----------



## Lady (Aug 21, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> How sad.  To think that you don't care depresses me.  And I mentioned this twice because he was so important a figure in our history.  Not like those stupid Brits with bad haircuts...


I care Ralphy, me and hubby was most upset when Elvis died,still remember it on the late night news,at first we didnt believe it,but the realised it was true .
We still have Vynils ,Lps and 45 singles of his even though we have not got a record player now .i wonder if they are worth anything , my oldest must be a single. Called " if every day was like christmas, " and on the other side is "I want to be your Teddy Bear"..
did you know his daughter lives in Britain , and sometimes helps out at a pub , and even did a stint in a Fish and Chip   Van?


----------



## Justme (Aug 21, 2014)

Elvis was no more important than any other flipping pop singer, who aren't exactly important in the scheme of things!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 21, 2014)

Ralphy, when I saw the title I was wondering what country you came from [and which King had died that you wanted to remember!] Oh, THAT King! Sorry, not a fan at all, but I did like the lads with the bad haircuts from UK.:sentimental:


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 21, 2014)

[h=1]The anniversary of the King's death [/h]OH BOY!!!Am I screwed up....I need to stop drinking this stuff..

I thought..aww chit ,this is embarrassing  I was thinking of MLK and *you* people went off subject.

(hiding under a rock)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

That's okay Davey, easy enough mistake to make going by the thread title.  That's the first thing that came to my mind too, until the Elvis reference. :sentimental:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't be cruel...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Ralphy, when I saw the title I was wondering what country you came from [and which King had died that you wanted to remember!] Oh, THAT King! Sorry, not a fan at all, but I did like the lads with the bad haircuts from UK.:sentimental:



LOL oakapple, I was the same. I thought errrm didn't the King die in 1952, then I saw who it was about, and I laughed.

I was never a fan of Elvis ever, and my heart sinks even now when I see a down market bar or restaurant with an Elvis impersonator as the entertainment...sorrrrry ralphy, but to be fair to me I was only just out of my teens when elvis died anyway so not really my era!!:iamking:

As for the beatles..not much of a fan of there's either (wrong era again), but I preferred them as individual singers. Paul the least of all, and George the best of all!! 

Anyway just for ralphy and all elvis fans here's one of the very few Elvis songs I can listen to without cringing... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyKtRoGiNIM


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 22, 2014)

It would be an error not to appreciate an artist who was not of your era...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> It would be an error not to appreciate an artist who was not of your era...



Oh it wasn't only just because he wasn't of my era... it was simply because IMO he couldn't sing!!  *dodges bullets* :hide:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 22, 2014)

You are just jealous because you Brits couldn't produce a comparable class act...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

You obviously worship Elvis Ralphy, calling him the king, saying the Brits tried to "dethrone" him, suggesting to light candles for him or visit graceland, etc.  And that's fine, you're not alone, there are many Elvis fans out there.  It is just a matter of taste, some of us really do prefer the rock from all the British bands gave to America, they were very talented and many still go strong today.

I don't have to resort to calling Elvis "stupid", like you have the British bands, I have no need to put him down or the people who enjoy his music and love him with a passion.   If we all had the same taste in music, life would be quite boring, IMO.

No matter how much you love Elvis, you realistically can't completely discredit all of the talented and successful British bands who came to America.  Many of us here are big fans, although I for one don't light candles or visit shrines.

Bands like the Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Who, Moody Blues, Yardbirds, Hollies, Kinks, Donovan, Animals, Dave Clark Five, Troggs, etc. were very big, and I still listen to a lot of that music today when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Justme (Aug 22, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are just jealous because you Brits couldn't produce a comparable class act...




My gosh us Brits would have to be desperate to be jealous of Elvis that is for sure, we seem to have produced a load of very popular pop singers over the years, like the Beatles. Poor Ralphy has elevated the long dead Elvis to the status of a god!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2014)

Justme...Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you , thankyoo very much.....uhuh.

Elvis has now left the building!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

Elvis was one of a kind.  There is plenty of room in this world for his memory....don'tcha think?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> As for the beatles..not much of a fan of there's either (wrong era again), but I preferred them as individual singers. Paul the least of all, and George the best of all!!



I listened to most of my rock 'n roll starting in the 1960s, and George was my favorite Beatle.  Here's one of his famous songs...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Elvis was one of a kind.  There is plenty of room in this world for his memory....don'tcha think?


  Plenty of room.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice one by George, SB!  I thought Paul and John wrote most of the songs.  Did George write also?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

OH yes SB I love that one thank you..in fact it's hard for me to choose my GH favourite, probably My sweet Lord, and while my guitar gently weeps...but I also loved him in the travelling wilbury's too with Roy, Bob and Tom...

Here is some vintage fab 4 footage...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's another old Elvis...


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Plenty of room.


Elbow room?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Nice one by George, SB!  I thought Paul and John wrote most of the songs.  Did George write also?



I think he wrote songs for both the Beatles and himself when he went off on his own...http://www.beatlesbible.com/people/george-harrison/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's a link for Ralphy .  http://www.vintag.es/2014/08/before-elvis-there-was-nothing-black.html


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2014)

These are all the songs written or co-written by George..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Songs_written_by_George_Harrison


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> These are all the songs written or co-written by George..
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Songs_written_by_George_Harrison


Thanks hollydolly!  That's some list of songs....by George!


----------



## Justme (Aug 23, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Elvis was one of a kind.  There is plenty of room in this world for his memory....don'tcha think?



I think he is best left in the past he doesn't need resurrecting, he wasn't very good, imo.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2014)

The History of Rock and Roll ... the following link breaks it down well for anyone interested ...   

Elvis was the 'King of Rock and Roll'  in the 50's ... he broke out in the blues, soul era .. many thinking he was a black singer when he first came on the scene in  the early 50's.  
By the time he went into the Army, early 60's, the Bristish invasion sound started up..  
They all had a  time and place..  



http://www.rockmusictimeline.com/


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 23, 2014)

For a guy that died from an overdose of prescription drugs,he sure gets a lot of publicity.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 23, 2014)

[h=1]What they have said about Elvis[/h]Snip..


"No one will ever touch Elvis"
*Garth Brooks*
"I'm sitting in the drive-through and I've got my three girls in the back and this station comes on and it's playing "Jailhouse Rock," the original version, and my girls are jumping up and down, going nuts. I'm looking around at them and they've heard Dad's music all the time and I don't see that out of them."
*Garth Brooks

*
“I wasn’t just a fan, I was his brother. He said I was good and I said he was good; we never argued about that. Elvis was a hard worker, dedicated, and God loved him. Last time I saw him was at Graceland. We sang Old Blind Barnabus together, a gospel song. I love him and hope to see him in heaven. There’ll never be another like that soul brother. 
*James Brown

"Elvis was the only man from Northeast Mississippi who could shake his hips and still be loved by rednecks, cops, and hippies"
Jimmy Buffett


If life was fair, Elvis would be alive and all the impersonators would be dead. 
Johnny Carson (1925 - ) US talk show host, comedian 
In The Ultimate Success Quotations Library, 1997. 


"Elvis Presley's death deprives our country of a part of itself. He was unique, irreplaceable. More than twenty years ago, he burst upon the scene with an impact that was unprecedented and will probably never be equaled. His music and his personality, fusing the styles of white country and black rhythm and blues, permanently changed the face of American popular culture. His following was immense. And he was a symbol to people the world over of the vitality, rebelliousness and good humor of this country."
President Jimmy Carter, 1977. His official statement following Elvis' death.

"The first concert I attended was an Elvis concert when I was eleven. Even at that age he made me realize the tremendous effect a performer could have on an audience."
Cher


"Presley defined rock and roll in 1956. The sneer. The hair. The twisting knees. The thrusting hips. The pink Cadillac."
Dick Clark
“It’s rare when an artist’s talent can touch an entire generation of people. It’s even rarer when that same influence affects several generations. Elvis made an imprint on the world of pop music unequaled by any other single performer.” 
Dick Clark

"Elvis Presley was the first and the best. He is my favourite of all time."
Bill Clinton
“You know, Bush is always comparing me to Elvis in sort of unflattering ways. I don’t think Bush would have liked Elvis very much, and that’s just another thing that’s wrong with him.” 
Bill Clinton During the 1992 presidential campaign.

"When I first heard Elvis' voice I just knew that I wasn't going to work for anybody; and nobody was going to be my boss...Hearing him for the first time was like busting out of jail. The highlight of my career? That's easy, elvis recording one of my songs."
Bob Dylan


"Elvis Presley is the supreme socio-cultural icon in the history of pop culture"
Dr. Gary Enders


"I learned music listening to Elvis' records. His measurable effect on culture and music was even greater in England than in the States."
Mick Fleetwood


"No-one, but no-one, is his equal, or ever will be. He was, and is supreme."
Mick Jagger
"He was a unique artist - an original in an area of imitators." 
Mick Jagger



"It was Elvis that got me interested in music. I've been an Elvis fan since I was a kid. Ask anyone. If it hadn't been for Elvis, I don't know where popular music would be. He was the one that started it all off, and he was definitely the start of it for me."
Elton John
"Ask anyone. If it hadn't been for Elvis, I don't know where popular music would be. He was the one that started it all off, and he was definitely the start of it for me." 
Elton John


Many more here.......http://www.elvis.net/whattheysay/theysayframe.html

*


----------



## Raven (Aug 23, 2014)

I loved Elvis's songs and I still remember the day he died, way too young.
He could sing any type of song, gospel, rock, country, blues or anything he wished.
A great voice and there will never be another artist like him, in my humble opinion.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree with Bonnie. There was a time and a place for all singers, fashion in music changes just like in everything else. Although not an Elvis fan, I can see that he had a lovely voice. I grew up as a teenager playing all the Beales and Stones records [never like Cliff Richard either]. Room in the world for all music tastes. Nobody can say thet Elvis couldn't sing though!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes, Virginia, there really is a King...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 25, 2014)

Photos taken after Elvis' death...http://www.vintag.es/2014/08/the-death-of-elvis-presley-august-16th.html


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Elvis will never leave the building for many of us...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Elvis will never leave the building for many of us...



:victorious:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, he did tend to go over the top in garb towards the end in some close to Liberace get-ups...  Lol!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2014)

Here ya go Ralphy, one for the season...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hmm, not sure that is flattering or mocking him...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2015)

His private jets are going up for sale now Ralphy. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11321846/Elvis-Presleys-personal-jets-go-on-sale.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2015)

Not everyone likes Elvis. layful:


----------



## Rocky (Jun 21, 2015)

_Thanks, SeaBreeze_
 "I always listened to, and liked rock and soul music since I was a young  child, as I had an older sister.  I was never a big fan of Elvis either,  and frankly, I get tired of hearing about him and watching all of his  impersonators.   I wouldn't go to graceland if my trip was bought and paid for.

"Those "stupid" Brits, The Beatles,  were extremely talented in creating  and performing their music, and have were the biggest influence on the  American society in the way of true rock and roll.  Their style always  varied, and never became tedious to listen to like Elvis' songs.  Some  of them have gone on to produce new quality music even 'till today."

_Elvis copied the blues & soul of the Black singers.  And that's fine.  It brought some fine Black singers into the spotlight as well.

However ... there was no need to be the Miley Cyrus of his time.  Overdone is overdone is overdone is ghastly!_


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Elvis was never a king.  However, in 1956 I had my first wife over to my place and I put on the radio.  Elvis was singing "Heartbreak  Hotel".  I told her then, "this kid is gonna be BIG".  He was.  He was, as I said, no king and neither was Michael Jackson, the Beatles or any other of the folks who make our music. Just enjoy it and let's not promote them to exalted heights.  We all know who the "real" King is.....................ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't remember when I first heard about JFK, or 9/11, but I'm afraid I can remember in electrifying HD colour every single detail of the first time I heard Elvis.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 22, 2015)

You need to get a grip and stop denigrating our King...


----------

